# How to find a good immigration agent/attorney



## jemm (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello all,

I have had two friends within weeks of each other get negative decisions from home affairs and one was claimed undesirable because of a mistake her immigration agent made. 

Does anyone know where to find reviews or trusted immigration agents and attorneys? Ones that won't screw you over? I've had issues with immigration attorneys in the past myself and can't recommend people I've worked with. 

If not, how can I know who is even good to work with? Communicative, not lazy, won't delay, etc.? We're all tired of getting questionable/disappointing service. 

Thanks


----------



## The Apostle (Mar 29, 2018)

My experience has been to firstly only choose a lawyer/attorney, not an agent. If you do that, you can at the very least complain to the Law Society and have easy recourse against them (lawyers shudder in their boots at that, trust me).

Other than that, asking them questions and seeing what they know, checking references, paying half upfront and half later - I can't think of much else one can do to check up on them.

I wish there was a thread or page on the Internet where there were some sort of ranking or reviews present for each immigration lawyer and agent, but I'm not sure if that would work.


----------

